# Umwandlung von Schuetzschaltung in SPS-Progr.



## carelesswhisper (15 März 2013)

Hallo

Warum wir bei der Umwandlung von einer Schuetzschaltung in ein SPS Program die geschlossene Schuetz als negierter Eingang in der SPS-Funktion uebersetzt wird

Danke


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2013)

Hallo, willkommen im SPS-Forum!

Wie lautet Deine Frage?
Magst Du uns ein Bild Deiner Schützschaltung und das zugehörige Stück Deines SPS-Programms zeigen und/oder Dein Problem nochmal ausführlicher schildern?
Ich kann Deinen Ausführungen leider nicht ganz folgen.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2013)

ich glaube er hat bei dem "wir" einfach nur das "d" vergessen, dann ergibt es auch eine Frage.


----------



## carelesswhisper (15 März 2013)

Danke fuer deine Interesse und die Begruessung.

Bei der Umwandlung von einer Schuetzschaltung in ein SPS -Program gilt die allgemeine Regel, dass ein geschlossenes Schuetz als negierter Eingang in die SPS-Funktion (AND, OR, EXOR, etc....)  und ein Offennes Schuetz eben als nicht negierter eingang uebersetzt wird

Danke


----------



## Mobi (15 März 2013)

Um welches Programm handelt es sich denn?


----------



## volker (15 März 2013)

also ich verstehe die frage immer noch nicht wirklich. sprichst du von der rückführung über einen hilfskontakt ob das schütz angezogen ist?


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2013)

Meinst Du mit
* geschlossenes Schuetz = Öffner-Kontakt (NC)
* offenes Schuetz = Schließer-Kontakt (NO)
?

Nun, SPS-Eingänge liefern immer dann 1-Signal, wenn eine Spannung anliegt. Ein Öffner-Kontakt läßt nur dann Spannung durch und liefert dadurch 1-Signal, wenn er nicht betätigt ist. Will man in der SPS abfragen, ob ein Öffner-Kontakt am SPS-Eingang betätigt ist, dann muß man also abfragen, ob der SPS-Eingang 0-Signal hat.

```
Öffner-Kontakt betätigt --> SPS-Eingang = 0 --> negiert lesen --> 1-Status bei Kontakt betätigt
```

Allerdings gilt das nur für Signale die von außen an die SPS angeschlossen werden. Kontakte von programminternen Schützen (z.B. Ausgänge oder Merker) werden immer nicht-funktionsnegiert wie Schließer verknüpft.

PS: in welchem Lehrbuch stehen solche so verklausiert formulierte "allgemeine Regeln"?

Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 März 2013)

... ich glaube, dass der Kollege einen Schaltplan in ein SPS-Programm übersetzen möchte ... 

@TE:
Ein Ding, was du vorher als Schliesser hattest, ist eine "normale" Verknüpfung. Ein Öffner wird zu einem negierten Element. Funktioniert etwas technisch wie ein Öffner, das Schütz ist also permanent angezogen und du hast somit ein Signal auf dem Eingang und du möchtest nun das Abfallen erkennen, dann ist dein Kontakt zwar ein Schliesser, dein Signal ist aber das Öffnen - also eine Negation ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Zottel (15 März 2013)

Ich denke, du meinest mit "geschlossene Schuetz" einen Öffnerkontakt "N.C., nomally closed"?

Die Funktion des Öffners ist auch eine Negation: Wenn die Spule Strom bekommt, bekommt der Verbraucher hinter dem Öffner keinen Strom mehr, und umgekehrt.


----------



## Boxy (16 März 2013)

Na wenn Du die Schützschaltung mittesl KOP übersetzt kannst ja fast den Stromlaufplan übernehmen und siehst warum NO -] [- und NC -]/[- ergibt!


----------



## carelesswhisper (17 März 2013)

Danke fuer die hilfsreichen Antworte. Bei meiner Frage handelt es sich um eine Regel zum Umsetzen  von Schuetzschaltungen in SPS-Programe, die ich in dem Buch "Automatisieren mit SPS" von Guenter Wellenreuter und Dieter Zastrow.        

Die Regel lautet: Oeffner von Schuetzkontakten werden negiert und Schliesser bejaht im Program abgefragt


----------



## bike (17 März 2013)

Ja und?

Nimm ein Stück Papier und zeichne dir die Schaltung auf.
Dann ein Impulsdiagramm bei AUS und eines bei EIN.
Mit den Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik wird dir dies dann sehr schnell klar.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## Mobi (17 März 2013)

carelesswhisper schrieb:


> Die Regel lautet: Oeffner von Schuetzkontakten werden negiert und Schliesser bejaht im Program abgefragt


Wie willst du sie auch sonst abfragen??
Bei Schließern bekommst du bei Betätigung eine 1 bzw. True.
Und bei Öffnern bekommst du eine 0 bzw. False, also unbetätigt 1 bzw. True.


----------



## Boxy (17 März 2013)

In Worten Ausgedrückt:

Und K1/13-14 (wahr) und nicht K2/21-22 (falsch) gibt K3 -->   --] [-----]/[----()

Somit kommt ja: *Und* K1 *Und Nicht* K2 *gleich* K3


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Und K1/13-14 (wahr) und nicht K2/21-22 (falsch) gibt K3


Das würde elektrisch in Schützschaltung bedeuten: K3 wird aktiviert, wenn K1 betätigt ist und K2 *nicht* betätigt ist.



> gibt K3 -->   --] [-----]/[----()


Diese Übersetzung gilt so nur dann, wenn K2 ein SPS-interner Datenpunkt ist, wo die "Spule" verknüpft wird und nicht der Öffner-Kontakt.

Wenn aber K1/13-14 und K2/21-22 von außen an SPS-Eingänge angeschlossen werden, dann muß man das so in KOP übersetzen:

```
K1     K2     K3
----] [----] [----(  )
```
(also *den Öffner-Kontakt negiert verknüpfen* - so wie es die genannte "allgemeine Regel" meint).

Also eigentlich: *Und* K1 *Und Nicht* *Nicht(*K2*)* *gleich* K3 

Harald


----------



## Boxy (17 März 2013)

stimmt, asche auf mein Haupt


----------

